# Any Black/ethnic minority LGBT going through similar???



## Porsche911 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Relatively new to FF, but have been looking on various threads and have gained alot of insight and support in our plight to get a BFP through IUI. 

My DP and I have been together for 5 years and have been thinking of starting our family through donor insemination (unknown) and are having our tx through the LWC.  The LWC have been very helpful in putting us in the right direction of lesbian support groups, but we would also love to hear from anyone who is black or from ethnic minority backgrounds who are going through a similar journey.

Good luck to everyone and hope to chat with you soon!

P & AM xxx


----------



## Mini Us (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi,

Welcome to rollercoaster that is fertility treatment. DW & I are black and have been through various stages of treatment and would be happy to answer any questions you might have and offer you any support you need...

MiniUs(G)


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

Hope you don't mind me posting. Just wanted to say minius I see from your signature you had pprom. I'm so sorry xxxxx


----------



## sophia_snail (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi.... we are not in exactly the same boat because we are both white but my DP is Afrikaans speaking South African. We have been lucky enough to find a South African Donor at MFS (pure chance they had one) because it is important to us our LO (if we are lucky enough) feels half South African, especially as I have only got my Mum and DP has a big family, so he/she will only have 1 english speaking relative apart from me. 

We did feel that all the forms reduce race/culture/ethnicity down to a single colour... It was sheer luck that one of the donor choices they sent through said he was from SA in his blurb.


----------



## Porsche911 (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you for all your replies   DP and I have decided to start on our journey in August, so we're just getting ourselves prepared until then.

Mini Us - are you having tx privately or via the NHS?  DP and I are going via the LWC, however we've also had appointments through the NHS as a second opinion.  Not sure if I meet the criteria to have NHS tx, but we would like to keep our options open.  Plus, its proving quite difficult to find a suitable donor, but we have found 1 at LWC that is looking good for us  

What area are you from?  We're in South-East London  

P xx


----------



## Mini Us (Aug 20, 2009)

welshginge - Don't mind you posting at all. Thanks for your condolences. Just got discharged today from the hospital...still trying to get my head round the fact this time last week we were 4 months pregnant and today we are not   

Porsche91 - We are having treatment privately (IUIs at the Bridge clinic but moved on to Lister where we've been having IVF). When we began ttc in 2009 we weren't sure if we'd be accepted on NHS in that PCT or how long the waiting list will be so we boycotted the NHS completely. I know that different PCTs have different criterias so I'll advise you to speak to your GP. As for donors, we used a donor from Bridge when we were with them but when we moved on to Lister, we imported from the States from a company called Xytex which supplies directly to clinics here in the UK as they provide donors that meet UK laws. We are also in SE London   

MiniUs(G)


----------



## Porsche911 (Jan 29, 2012)

Mini Us, sending you huge    and   for you and your partner at this time. I see from your signature that you're continuing your fertility journey, so I wish you all the best and if you ever need any support I'll be more than happy to help.

We have an appointment with the hospital in May to discuss my test results and the options, so I guess we'll find out then if I meet the criteria and waiting times etc.  LWC recommended Xytex, but as we had found a potential donor via LWC we didnt bother exploring that option; however since my last post I think I jinxed myself as the donor we found has now gone, so we're back to square one with finding a donor.

Lool you're in SE London??  how weird is that! lol we're in Deptford.  We may have met each other and not even realised, however I will say DP and I have become increasingly domesticated - must be old age!


----------



## mamazuri (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi Porshe911....Am from a black/minor ethnic group and new to the group. my Partner and I went through LWC also.


----------



## Porsche911 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi Mamazuri,  

How have you found LWC? What stage on this 'rollercoaster' of fertility treatment are you and your partner? Would be good to keep in touch to see how we both get on  

Porsche xxx


----------



## mamazuri (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi Porcsche911
My partner and I found LWC very helpful, and thanking God always am 6months plus pregnant now. My partner and I are looking to meet up all other gay couples to encourage one another, so if there is any meeting up in South East London, Kindly keep us informed


----------



## Porsche911 (Jan 29, 2012)

Congratulations Mamazuri!! 

Did you have IVF or IUI at LWC and were you successful 1st time (if you dont mind me asking??)

Yes, I will definitely keep you updated of any events that I hear of in South East London and likewise, is you hear of any groups/events, please let me know as my partner and I are also looking to meet up with couples in South East who are going through the same journey as us.

Porsche xxx


----------

